# Lenkergriffe reinigen



## belphegore (9. August 2008)

Wie reinigt ihr eure Lenkergriffe, wenn überhaupt?

Ich hab versucht meine klebrigen Lenkergriffe (trotz Handschuhe) mit Seife und auch mit Reinigungsbenzin zu säubern, aber hat nicht viel geholfen.

Sind eigentlich noch ganz okay, deswegen wollte ich mir keine neue kaufen.


----------



## norman68 (9. August 2008)

Da sie ja kleben sollen damit man besseren Grip hat reinige ich die nie. Wenn kaputt dann neue,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (9. August 2008)

Das is doch genauso sinnfrei wie die Kassette sauber zu machen...


----------



## norman68 (9. August 2008)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Das is doch genauso sinnfrei wie die Kassette sauber zu machen...



Stimmt doch les mal hier im Forum die fahren alle nicht mit ihren Bikes die putzen nur. Da liest man so oft "Hilfe meine Kette ist so schwarz was kann ich dagegen machen" usw...


----------



## hai-nik (9. August 2008)

versuchs mal mit bremsenreiniger


----------



## Illuminus (10. August 2008)

...hilft nur noch fahrrad wegschmeißen und neu kaufen


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2008)

belphegore schrieb:


> Wie reinigt ihr eure Lenkergriffe, wenn überhaupt?
> 
> Ich hab versucht meine klebrigen Lenkergriffe (trotz Handschuhe) mit Seife und auch mit Reinigungsbenzin zu säubern, aber hat nicht viel geholfen.
> 
> Sind eigentlich noch ganz okay, deswegen wollte ich mir keine neue kaufen.





Wofür? Also was bitte "klebt" denn da ?


----------



## belphegore (10. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wofür? Also was bitte "klebt" denn da ?



Wat weiß ich.  Die Griffe halt, durch Schweiß und/oder Dreck.

Kommt, vergeßt es! Wenn ich es gar nicht mehr abhaben kann, hol ich mir neue.


----------



## Pleitegeier (10. August 2008)

Manche Posts einiger Leute sind hier echt überflüssig...

Klebrige Griffe (ich rede nicht vom normalen Grip) hatte ich auch mal, keine Ahnung wo das her kam. Es waren Syntace Griffe, das Bike stand ein paar Tage auf dem Balkon, halbwegs geschützt. Das Gummi wurde komisch weich und so blieb es auch trotz Reinigunsversuche. Ging nicht mehr weg...ein bisschen zerfetzt waren sie eh schon, also hab ich mir Neue gekauft.
Es hat also nicht mit übertriebenem Putzwahn zu tun. Wenn Leute hier auch meinen, dass sie ihr Bike regelmässig putzen müssen, dann lasst sie doch. Ich mach meins zwar auch nicht immer sauber, aber wenn es verdreckt ist schon. Wenn was am Antrieb z.b. sanding verdreckt ist, kommt ab und zu vor, dann mach ich es sauber. Also auch die Kasette .
Zu einem läuft ein gepflegtes Bike besser, aber es hat auch ein bisschen was mit Wertschätzung zu tun. Wenn ihr hier teilweise Geld kackt und Papa bezahlen lasst, okay, euer Ding.


----------



## belphegore (10. August 2008)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Es waren Syntace Griffe, ...



Jepp, ich hab die Syntace Screw-on gripz.

Sind eigentlich okay und ich spielte auch schon mit den Gedanken die wieder zu kaufen...


----------



## Pleitegeier (10. August 2008)

Dann scheint es doch irgendwie an der Syntace Mischung zu liegen. Bin kein Chemiker, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass deren Mischung unter bestimmten Bedingungen genau wie bei uns reagiert. Ich hatte sie ca 2 Jahre drauf, bis zu dieser Balkonaktion war auch alles super, also scheint es irgendwie mit dem Wetter zusammenzuhängen. Wo steht denn dein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (10. August 2008)

Im Keller.


----------



## Tom1967 (10. August 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt von Hobbythek Oranex HT. Das ist ein Zeug auf Orangen-Basis. Riecht auch enorm danach.

Ich nehme Oranex immer dann, wenn Rückstände von Aufklebern zu entfernen sind. Unverdünnt klappt das immer! Damit könntest Du es mal versuchen. Es ist andererseits so schonend, dass ich bisher an Kunststoffoberflächen keine Schäden feststellen konnte.

Sicherlich besser, als es mit Benzin oder Alkohol zu versuchen.

Wichtig ist nur, dass Du hinterher die Griffe ordentlich mit Wasser abwäscht.

Oranex gibt`s z.B. in den Spinnrad-Läden.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. Februar 2020)

Geschirrspuelmittel. Also zb Pril oder so.

Nehm ich auch für  Autolenkrad


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Februar 2020)

Genau .....wenns hartnäckiger is, z.B. Kettenschmiere oder auch ne Triefnase, noch mitter Wurzelbürschd schrubbe.


----------



## RetroRider (4. Februar 2020)

belphegore schrieb:


> Jepp, ich hab die Syntace Screw-on gripz.
> [...]


Ich hab die mal verbilligt im Abverkauf bekommen, als nur noch die Farbvariante "dogshit brown" (sic) übrig war. Bei der Farbe sind Verfärbungen nicht so schlimm.


----------

